# Blood for the, um.... Emperor?



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey everyone, with the release of the new Blood Angels codex I've decided to return to them after i stopped playin them a year ago. I started playin them when I got into the hobby using the old 3rd? Edition codex and then after about 1-1.5 years of using the PDF version I got tired of them. Now that they got re-released and have all the new fluff and units I've decided to restart them. I've stripped all my old models and gotten a few of the new ones but I'm not sure if I want to paint them as Lamenters or Blood Angels. I really like the fluff for the Lamenters but i've never painted yellow before. I like the blood angels because I'm fairly good at painting red and they are a first founding chapter. If I chose to play lamenters would I be allowed to use the blood angels special characters and does anyone know a good technique for painting yellow because I have no clue how.

P.S: sorry that I don't have any pics but I don't have my camera since I'm using my iPod at a friends house and I'm posting it now so that hopefully by the time I ge home I'll be able to get a test model painted. As soon as I get back I'll put some pics up off he models I have already, an all black army!!!


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Take a look at my project log, fall of malvolion for some Lamenters stuff and their is a guy who does a blog called Zen 40000 who has done some awesome inspiring Lamenters stuff.

The yellow is not the issue, but you will suffer serious hand cramps from chequer work... I am doing parts of it... and I am now developing claws and talons.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

So I made up my mind after doing a couple test models and I'm going to be painting them as Blood Angels, I tried multiple ways of trying yellow and I just couldn't get the hang of so I'm painting red. So below are my test model, (the yellow ones are in Simple Green right now so i can get rid of the horrible paint jobs,) as well as everything else Blood Angels I have atm.









So this is my test model that I did, the red was done by spraying it black then basecoating it with a slightly wattered down mechrite red. This was then followed by two layers of wattered down blood red and the washed with baal red. I'm happy with the way it turned out and now I just have to highlight which I'll be doing shortly.









This is my squad done up in the test colours, I'm going to leave them as is and just build on the red.









This is my Librarian I got from Space Hulk. It was sprayed black then I did two layers of regal blue followed by a highlight of enchanted blue, I still have some highlighting to do on the armor but I wanted to see what you guys thought of it so far.









This is the Mephiston that I painted up for a local guy but in the end he didnt want it and ended up just giving me the model.:good: I think I'll just leave him as is and just base him when I figure out how I want to base the rest of my army. I'm really happy with him and especially the cloak which is in the next pic.









Mephiston's Cloak









Captain Tycho that I painted about 2years ago. I'm not sure if I want to leave him as is or if I should strip him down and paint him as a DC version. What do you guys think?









This is most of my army which I have been able two trade for the moajority of and have only spent about 120$ so far. Missing are the 60 tactical marines and a rhino. As you can see I love my assault troops considering there are 50 guys with jump packs not including charachters.









Just figured I'd show you my work station. :grin:

P.S could a Mod please change the name of my thread to, "Muffinman's Blood Angels."


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry it took so long for an update but the fact that I had to write an English Essay and I got in trouble at school which means I can't go to my GW store, buy anything hobby related and only being able to do hobby stuff at my house until the May long weekend has slowed me down.
To Start I'd figure I'd show you some pics of my W.I.P Lemartes, I have to finsh all the details, do some highlighting and do some cleaning up before i leave him until I base my Army.
















Next we have my W.I.P Dante. I've only got the gold done and I still have alot of work to do but I'd figured I'd put him up.








I've also done some work on my Librarian, I've done some more highlights on his armour and started the cloth. I'm really not sure if I should highlight up to white on the extreme edges of the armour, what do you guys think. I've also tried a different technique for cloth and so far I'm not liking so I might go back to my old technique.








And now as we reach the end of the update there's something I've been dying to show people. Over the last week I've been using the foam board material I had in my room and I've started making my very own Storm Raven. With a wingspan of 20" and a total lengthof 12" it's alot bigger than I had orginaly planned but I like it so far. The main body was made using a template for a thunderhawk I found online but the majority of it I've designed myself. I still have alot of work to do like clean the edges and until the May Long weekend I wont be able to buy the weapons I need for it so theres not much more I can do until then. And Now the STORMRAVEN!!

























So goodbye until my next update which I hope will come alot quicker than this one. 
Also may a Mod PLEASE change the title of my Log to 
"Blood for the, um.... Emperor?"


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the Lib... I'd leave him the way he is and dont worry about the white highlights. Very nice lemartas as well.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry for the long wait in between updates but real life has been getting in the way again. I haven't done very much work in the last week. I've only manged to do some more on Lemartes, higlight another Death Company and start work on my DC Dread.

I've finished the gold, added some detailing onto the parchment, finished up the purity seals and I've started on the crozarius. I decided to go with a bone colour because I wanted it to stand out but I'm not really sure how it looks, i could add another couple of highlight, leave it as is or do a few more highlights. what do you guys think?
















Here's the highlights on the Death Company. Not really much to say here, just some grey highlights on the armour and alot more work to do.








Now finally it's the Death Company Dread. I've finished the higlights on him, started the metal, the gold and the red. He's still very much a W.I.P.









Until Next Time (Which I pray will be sooner......)


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

*Long time no see!!!*

So yes, I know it's been almost a whole year since this has been updated but I'd figure I'd continue with this one instead of starting a new one. I haven't really gotten much done of note over the last couple of months but I figured I'd post up what I have done and hopefully (*finger crossed*) it will get me motivated to paint some more. Also I'm sorry in advance for the poor picture quality, my good camera is broken and I'm living in another house for a couple weeks so no place set up or pics.

First up I figured I'd put the finished Dreadnought up, since then I really think I've improved and he will eventually be stripped but i figured I'd put him up.









Next we have another DC Dread but this one is the newer one and I beleive painted a lot better, he isn't done yet though.









Next up we have Astorath the Grim, with him I tried to go for something entirely different on his armour (technique wise) and I really like how it came out but the pic just doesn't do it justice, he isn'd done yet either.








And another view,









And now moving on to the basic troops where we will see some Assault Marines. I've changed the way I paint red now so only 1 guy is totally done but I've started the red on a few others.








And the beginning of a squad,









Finally I have some pics of my Sanguinary Guard. I'm really proud of these guys and I think each one so far has taken me 11-12 hours to paint, I still need to motivate to paint the last guy because of the time.
Banner Dude,








Finished men,








And a close-up of the wings,









So there you have it, everything I've finished in the last couple months, there are a couple fantasy characters i painted but i figured I had enough pics in this post already so I'll save them for another day.

P.S: Again, sorry for the poor pic quality.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work on them, liked the DC Dread .


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sanguinary guard look very good, as does the DC dread. Keep up the good work.


----------

